# 2007 Impreza WRX custom 10" sub install.



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

A few months back my friend and I installed a 10" MTX thunder 6000 in my 2007 Impreza WRX TR.
I got the sub at a yard sale for $10.00 last year and just never had time to put it in. It was never used according to the guy I got it from and it sounds great for the cash involved!

I'm powering it with 1 Memphis Audio 200X2 amp (2005 model). Its bridged hooked to the one 4ohm voice coil of the sub.
I have the other 200X2 in there to power the front and rear door speakers but it is not hooked up yet as I am running the stock POS door speakers right now. 

I will be replacing them in a few months time with better speakers and will hook the amp to them at that time.

We built the box from 3/4 MDF and screwed and glued it together.

It took about 10 hours from start to end to build and install every thing.
And it came out really good if you ask me. It sounds vary good!
Not to much bass, but fills out the low end really nice.

So this is what we started with.

















And here is the box as its being built.

























My friend that helped built and install every thing.


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

And here it is ready to be installed in the car.

















And here we are mounting it and hooking every thing up.

























We put 2 screws threw the hols on the mounting tabs you see there and 6 bolts threw holes we drilled in the two black bars. Its not going any where!

As you can see in the pics the amps are mounted up off the back board and have good air flow. They also each have a fan in them so thus far I have not had any heat problems. I have run this system at a vary high volume for over 2 hours with no problems.


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

My friend being.........well him self! LOL










And the finished product!


















I need to get a better pic of the sub after install. That one dos not do it justice!

I did want to paint the uncovered wood black but we forgot to buy the paint and it was 1am when it was going in the car.

Also we did not want to staple the carpet to the box but the glue we used was not drying properly do it being 50* out when we put the carpet on. Its not a big deal as you can not see it after it is in the car.

So what do you think?


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh and the reason the Sub was not fired in to the trunk is that I use my trunk a lot and would for sure ruin the sub. I carry tools and all sorts of things all the time. so I needed something that would suit my needs.

Also Im using a kenwood deck and every thing else is stock right now.

I will find some info on the deck and post it if any one wants. 

Later.


----------



## SD_R/T (Nov 28, 2007)

Very clean install. :thumbsup:

Glad to hear it sounds good to you.


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

SD_R/T said:


> Very clean install. :thumbsup:
> 
> Glad to hear it sounds good to you.


Thanks man. 
For what it is it dosnt sound bad. It dose have a few things that need to be sorted out tho. But That will come a bit later after some sound deadening and a few other things.

Im shocked that there are over 100 vews and only 1 person commented tho


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll comment! Nice build! I remember picking up one of those subs "back in the day" when I first REALLY got into car audio. It worked ok... good job on the rack/box and hiding everything from the trunk. I'm a big fan of the stealth look.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Hay, i've seen this before... Good show man...!!


----------



## corrado318 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very clean....Nice install.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Very sweet. Simple and stealth, just my style.


----------



## tabasc07 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice build. I might have to do mine facing towards the seats also, because I carry a lot of things in the trunk..What angle is the baffle at? (if that question makes any sense)


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I really like that setup. Because of the rear firing issue I'm thinking of doing a custom fiberglass myself but I really like the amp mounts. Great job


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks every one for the kind words.


Now on to my current problem.

I just finished tuning the amp and box. 
First off let me explain tuning the box because I know some will ask me what Im talking about. Now this may not be the correct way to do it but it has always worked for me so I used this method again. 
First you have to start when you build the box. I like to build the box about 20-30% to big for the sub Im using. Then I add and remove Hard foam from the inside of the box until I get the box and sub tuned to what I like. In this case the whole back wall of the box now has 1/2 of hard foam glued to it. This changes the affective size of the box as well as adding a damper to the back wall of the box. As I said this may not be the right way but it was shown to my by a shop that was at the time well respected (now closed to economic reasons) and has worked well for me in the past.

Next I tuned the amp.

Now at low to moderate levels every thing is all good. But at higher levels Im getting a bit of a distortion I cant seam to figure out. 
It sounds at times like the box has an air leak. Now this is a sealed box and I have checked to make sure it is in fact sealed. I can find no air leaks of any kind and am 100% sure I have none.

Yet Im getting this sound? 

It only happens at certain frequencies as well. So some songs the sound is not there at all and others its there for most of the song. 

Any one ever have this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Badmunky said:


> My friend being.........well him self! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but I have put carpet on in 10 degree weather. Just have to be patient, lol! 

Enjoy!


----------



## CanadianDream (Nov 24, 2007)

Not to shabby at all.


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

NICE!!! Stealth = good! 

Ive got a 2006 Impreza and was thining about doing something similar. Any chance I could steal you measurements for m ya??? If you could PM them do me I would totally appreciate it!


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

KnightWhoSaysNI said:


> NICE!!! Stealth = good!
> 
> Ive got a 2006 Impreza and was thining about doing something similar. Any chance I could steal you measurements for m ya??? If you could PM them do me I would totally appreciate it!


Sure.

But Im a truck driver and am not home right now so you will need to wait until I get home.

I may be selling the whole thing thou. Including the car

Later.


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn sorry to hear that dude...

No problem, whenever you have time. Thank you for the effort


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok so after talking things over with my local shop, and my buddy that helped with what you see here we are going to change almost every thing.

First the 10" sub did not meet my needs fully. So we will be changing to a 12" Kicker CompVR 2ohm DVC sub and mounting in a Fiberglass box that we will make to fit in the rear corner of the trunk.
Next the amps will be getting mounted under the front seats.
1 will power the sub, and 1 will power the front door speakers. The rear door speakers will be powered off the head unit.
I will also be changing the front door speakers with some nice 2 way 6.5s that I have and moving the stock front door speakers to the rear doors. (Stock fronts are 6.5 and rears are 5.25.)
All I need to finish the install is some sound deadner and the supplies to make the box.
Every thing ells I already have. 

So what do you think of my plan?

Also I will be keeping the car. 
But I will be selling the box and sub that are in the car now after every thing is done.

Later.


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

Well my plans have changed a bit. I'm holding off on using the 12"sub for now as I have not had time to build a box for it. Also the amp I have now is just to small to power it properly. 

I do have some updates thou.
I replaced the battery with a yellow top optima.
And we made a filler plate to go above the box to better stop the back wave problem.
I also put the stock sound deadening panels back in and retuned the amp again.
And I swapped rear decks with another owner to get rid of the 3rd brake light. That thing was 60% of my rattles back there alone! I got rid of 39% more with some foam blocks under the rear deck.

It sounds much better now. But still lacks that low hard hit I'm after.

On to the new pics.
























The new battery.








And a pic of the deck I'm running.









Later.


----------



## black07wrx (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey man clean install, I'm thinking of building a box like this for my 12" Alpine Type-R. Do you have the measurements of the box? It would be great for me to start off with your measurements and then adjust the airspace to work with the type R


----------



## Lucidpyro (Apr 22, 2010)

Bringing this back from the dead since I am thinking of doing a very similar install in my 05 WRX, but maybe with 2 8's (Alpine Type-R 823) or one 10 (IDQ 10).

Any updates on the box or basic dimensions?

Also, is there any advantage having the woofer facing towards the seats vs toward the rear of the car or downfiring?

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## brandontw (Jan 21, 2012)

I had 4 of those in a ported box that took up the whole trunk back in my highschool days! Cant necessarily say i miss the hearing damage and rattles, but it was a fun phase...


----------

